# Jetbook color 9.7 preorders Dec 1



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Just heard that Ectaco will make the Jetbook 9.7 touch color eink reader available for preorder Dec 1.

http://www.ectaco.com/

Not only is this the first color eink available to the consumer, but Ectaco also makes language translators and will support more languages. Jetbooks also come loaded with extras like the CIA world factbook and different language phrase books. Talking phrase books. It will be interesting to see what their color reader includes.

Price point rumor is $250.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It's available. It's $499. 

http://www.ectaco.com/jetBook_Color/

Specifications:
Triton Color E Ink screen
9.7" Display
1600x1200 resolution
Load Your Own Content
Support for: Adobe DRM 9.1, ePub, Mobi, PRC, RTF, TXT, PDF, FB2, djvu, JPG, Gif, PNG, BMP (more to come)
Wi-Fi enabled with browser
Fluent Text-to-Speech can read you any book
10,000 page turns on a single charge
Support via microSD for up to 32GB
Sleek protective carrying case included
Underline and highlight text
50-state reading list
Fully interactive SAT course
"Overdrive" library access
Wireless access to online textbooks, www.ck12.org and other resources
Speed Reading course
Talking Oxford Dictionaries
Course of English and foreign language grammar
Speech recognition and speech analysis Language Teacher and U-Learn courses that teach you a language step by step
Pictured dictionaries for 38 languages
Cross translator for 180 languages
Vocabulary Builder
Linguistic Crosswords
Reference materials for Math, Physics, Chemistry, Biology, Geography and Earth Science
Interactive Periodic Table of Elements
Graphing and scientific calculators
And much more!


----------

